# Miele TwinDos Detergent Booster Alternative



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello All,

Will a 3% Hydrogen Peroxide solution harm my Miele TwinDos washing machine?

I ask because I'd like to refill the bottle. Refills are quite pricey ($20 for 47 oz) and it doesn't make sense to throw the empties away. Refillable bottles are sold in Europe, but not in the US. And I cannot ascertain, through Miele, what is in the #2 bottle. They call it a detergent booster for whites and brights. I read somewhere that it is "Hydrogen Peroxide Bleaching Agent". I also read that 3% peroxide will not hurt the machine, but higher percentages will hurt the machine. And I trust the advice given here. Whadda ya think? Yea or na on the 3%?

Thanks Very Much,
Russell


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Miele usually has a deal on the TwinDos refills. I got 6 or 7 bottles free when I registered the machines. They were running a BOGO for a while last year. 

Take a look at this thread. https://www.houzz.com/discussions/5434365/miele-w1-t1-washer-dreyr#n=261
There are some posts with great details on refilling the bottles and machine use.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I wondered what Miele TwinDos was. I thought it was a disease.


----------

